# eMachines m6809 Laptop Thread (32-bit gentoo for now?)

## possumjc

I figured that it would be nice to start a thread with tips and tricks for getting gentoo running on the eMachines M6809 Athlon64 Laptop. I bought one and I love it. I am running 32-bit gentoo for now because I gotta have UT2004! Hopefully ATI will get off their a** and release good 64 bit drivers soon.  Here is a list of some random stuff that I have working. I will be glad to post specifics about things if anyone wants.

- 3D acceleration (using the ati-drivers ebuild)

- DVD playback (xine or mplayer)

- Sound

- 10/100 networking

- Card reader

- DVD/CD burning

- touchpad (tap, scroll both work)

- Volume buttons and the other set of buttons

- PCMCIA

[Edited 6-18-04]

-Broadcom Wireless G adapter (see post by layyze below)

-Powernow ( I patched with patch from www.muru.com )

Things that mostly work

-ACPI (using kernel patches available from http://www.muru.com/linux/amd64/) The ACPI stuff is flakey sometimes. I have not sucessfully 'slept' and 'awakened' yet. I have some scripts that I found somewhere in the forums that I am working on modifying to do what I want with powersaving. It also seems like ACPI will not register an event when the AC Adapter is plugged/unplugged. I am still working on figuring this one out.

None of the things listed above are the result of my mad skillz or anything. I have just done a lot of searching through the forums and googled like mad. If anyone has other things to add please do. If you want specifics about anything above just let me know.

JoelLast edited by possumjc on Wed Jul 28, 2004 4:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Chuck Milam

I'm sure you have seen this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=130292&highlight=m6809

Are there any big differences between the m6809 and the m6805/7?

So far, I've got my m6809 dual booting w/Win XP.   Waiting 'till tonight when I can borrow some bandwidth to do a full emerge system.

My only hangup so far seems to be getting the ethernet port to be recognized as eth0, not eth1--for some reason, I think the firewire port is getting labeled as eth0.  Strange?

----------

## Chuck Milam

 *Quote:*   

> My only hangup so far seems to be getting the ethernet port to be recognized as eth0, not eth1--for some reason, I think the firewire port is getting labeled as eth0. Strange?

 

Found the fix in another thread.  Apparently, it's a problem w/hotplug and the 2004.1 liveCDs.

----------

## layyze

I finally got the broadcom 54g wireless working using ndiswrapper under 32-bit gentoo (sorry, it still won't work under 64-bit).  The trick is to not use either of the broadcom drivers from the ndiswrapper website.  I'll explain:

1)  Make sure that if you already have ndiswrapper installed (0.4+) that you first ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5 and then uninstall ndiswrapper (make sure that you rmmod ndiswrapper) -- get rid of the ndiswrapper.(k)o!

2) Now go to ndiswrapper.sf.net and get ndiswrapper 0.8: make, make install

3) Get your rescue CD that came with the m680x and find the wireless drivers.  Copy over the directory to another directory like /usr/lib/wireless or something.

4) Do ndiswrapper -i /path/to/wirless/drivers/bcmwl5a.inf <--- make sure you just bcmwl5a.inf and NOT bcmwl5.inf.

5) Non-gentooers can run ndiswrapper -m.  Gentooers put the line "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" at the end of /etc/modules.d/aliases and run modules-update.

6) "modprobe ndiswrapper" -- your e light should come on, if not check dmesg to see what the problem is.

7) Do "iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed ap any essid any" and "iwlist scan" to see if it all works.  Then, define your WEP key and whatever you need to do.

 :Cool:  Finally "dhcpcd wlan0" or do a a static assign.

Good luck!

----------

## possumjc

Thanks layyze. I got the wireless working too with your help. Have you (or anyone) tried WEP encryption with this driver and card? I tried on my AP at home with no luck.

----------

## atrader42

layyze, what did you do to ensure everything was uninstalled? I've used a lot of versions of ndiswrapper trying to make this work, and I'm not certain that there isn't any cruft around.

----------

## possumjc

atrader42,

I just deleted the /lib/modules/<kernel version>/misc/ndiswrapper.ko and /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper. That is what layyze suggested to me and it worked fine.

Regards,

Joel

----------

## atrader42

I was afraid of that....Something's wrong that isn't the uninstall. When I tried your instructions, when I went to modprobe ndiswrapper, it complained that there wasn't a /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5 directory (there WAS a /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5a). I tried linking the directory it wanted to the directory I had and got "cannot add duplicate driver" in dmesg when I tried to modprobe.  I tried this on 2.6.6 and 2.6.7-rc1-mm1. What kernels have you used that worked?

----------

## possumjc

I am using 2.6.7 vanilla. I have also used the 2.6.6-love-r2. I had to delete the /etc/ndiswrapper directory befor it would work for me.

----------

## layyze

 *Quote:*   

> It complained that there wasn't a /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5 directory (there WAS a /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5a). I tried linking the directory it wanted to the directory I had and got "cannot add duplicate driver" in dmesg when I tried to modprobe. I tried this on 2.6.6 and 2.6.7-rc1-mm1. What kernels have you used that worked?

 

Okay, It seems that you still have an old driver loaded and the information saved.

It sounds like you needed to do "ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5" before you deleted /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper and /lib/modules/2.X.X/misc/ndiswrapper.(k)o.  If you didn't do that, then "rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper" as possum said.

Now try to "ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver/bcmwl5a.inf" and then modprobe and see if you get the same error.

Thanks!

----------

## layyze

Oh!  I forgot to mention that I am using 2.6.6-love5 kernel, although I don't think that the patches have anything to do with ndiswrapper working right.  Ndiswrapper should work with 2.6 kernels and later 2.4.  Post which kernels you can get it working under.

----------

## atrader42

OK....we're 95% of the way there. I did as you suggested to remove and reinstall it. It still wanted the wrong directory name, but modprobe worked after I created the link. iwlist even finds my router. The only problem I'm having now is that iwconfig doesn't report my router.

----------

## atrader42

actually, things weren't quite like that. after I posted, I was able to set iwconfig to my router and it seemed to see it. however, dhcpcd wlan0 didn't do anything, and ifconfig kept showing wlan0 as down. After I tried restarting,  iwlist didn't even show my router.

----------

## layyze

atrader42,

What commands are you passing to iwconfig?

When you do an iwlist scan and you do see the router what mode does it say that it is in?

If this is an m680x, does the blue e light up below the mouse when you modprobe ndiswrapper?  And what does dmesg say after you modprobe?  Also what does ndiswrapper -l say?

Sorry for all of the questions, I'm just trying to get a feel for what is going on.

Thanks!

----------

## atrader42

 *Quote:*   

> What commands are you passing to iwconfig?

 

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed ap any essid any

```

which doesn't have my router when I check with iwconfig.

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR
```

 (the name of my router)

The first time I tried this (ie when I posted earlier) put the router and its MAC address in iwconfig, but it wasn't otherwise acting connected.  This time, it doesn't show anything in iwconfig after I do that.

iwlist scan shows

```
Scan completed:

Cell 01- Address: (my router's MAC addy)

ESSID:"NETGEAR"

Protocol:IEEE 802.11b (odd, it's an 11g router)

Mode: Managed

Frequency:2.462 GHz

Quality:0/100 Signal level:-41 dBm Noise level: -256 dBm

Encryption key:off

```

The blue e does light up. I think I resolved the modprobe thing: even though it complains about the folder I don't have, it seems to work properly. ndiswrapper -l shows both bcmwl5 and bcmwl5a because I created the simlinked folder.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## atrader42

Heh. Naturally, as last time, something changed right after I posted. For the hell of it, I tried iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR again, and this time, iwconfig showed it, although things are still not quite working. iwconfig shows 100/100 link quality (which shouldn't be right. it's not great where I am, alhtough it should still connect) and after dhcpcd, ping still says Network is unreachable.

----------

## possumjc

It could have somerthing to do with both drivers showing up as loaded. Try:

```
ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
```

and then:

```
ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5a
```

then try loading only the bcmwl5a driver with:

```
ndiswrapper -i /path/to/bcmwl5a.inf
```

I know that for me the bcmwl5 driver would give results like you are having. The bcmwl5a driver worked like a charm. Also what is in your /etc/ndiswrapper directory? I was wondering if the actual driver files are in there. I put my drivers in /lib/windrivers because ndiswrapper puts stuff in the /etc/ndiswrapper directory. 

Regards,

Joel

----------

## atrader42

ok...tried that. when I modprobe ndiswrapper, it complains:

```
Unable to open config dir /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5

FATAL: Error running install command for ndiswrapper
```

BUT the blue e comes on, and I get the same results with iwlist working, iwconfig sometimes showing my router if I tell it to, and the connection not actually working.

----------

## layyze

atrader42,

 *Quote:*   

> ok...tried that. when I modprobe ndiswrapper, it complains:
> 
> Code:
> 
> Unable to open config dir /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5
> ...

 

It looks like you still have the remains of an old ndiswrapper install on your hard drive.

Start by ndiswrapper -e every driver in the list.  My suggestion is to delete and unmerge any install that you still might have there, also locate anything called ndiswrapper and eliminate it!  It sounds like in your previous efforts, something got installed somewhere and just won't leave.  Start in /etc by removing /etc/ndiswrapper.  Go into /etc/modules.d and remove "ndiswrapper" if it is there.  And go into every /lib/modules/2.6.x/misc and remove ndiswrapper.ko.  Then do a modules-update!  Be methodical.  Then go back through and follow my instructions point for point (except do a make clean before you make ndiswrapper).

  To me the blue e coming on indicates a driver that is partially working, so make certain that you are doing "ndiswrapper -i /path/bcmwl5a.inf" to a copy of the broadcom driver off the CD that came with the laptop.

 *Quote:*   

> Heh. Naturally, as last time, something changed right after I posted. For the hell of it, I tried iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR again, and this time, iwconfig showed it, although things are still not quite working. iwconfig shows 100/100 link quality (which shouldn't be right. it's not great where I am, alhtough it should still connect) and after dhcpcd, ping still says Network is unreachable.

 

Because ndiswrapper is just that -- a wrapper for windows drivers -- standard linux iwconfig information, like link quality, won't work correctly.  In my experience you get 0/100 or 100/100 link quality regardless of how far you actually are from the WAP.  Another possibility is that you are close enough to associate, but not close enough to establish a stable connection to your network.  I don't know enough about wireless to really say if that makes any sense at all, but I do know from experience that even though I can associate with a WAP that I see in "iwlist scan" that does not necessarily mean that I can pull an IP address.

Overall I am reassured that iwconfig reports that it can find your access point in managed mode and not just in ad-hoc mode.  That means that you are almost there, so keep at it!

Good luck!

----------

## atrader42

AGH! OK. Now we're at 99.9%. On the first time I tried what you said, I got to a working connection to my router and the outside world. It was, however, amazingly slow (as in several second ping times/about 50 times slower than the computer sitting next to it connected wirelessly to the same router). A google search took well over a minute using lynx on a cable connection. This is slow enough that some things time out before they load.

What I did to get this far:

```
ndiswrapper -e bcmw5a (only one on the list)

deleted /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper (this might have been it. the file contained information about the wrong driver)

deleted /usr/src/*/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

modules-update

deleted /etc/ndiswrapper

deleted /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

deleted /sbin/loadndisdriver

deleted /usr/sbin/wlan_radio_averatec_5110hx (it gets installed with ndiswrapper)

deleted the ndiswrapper install directory

rebooted (probably not necessary, but it made me feel better)
```

Then (for those trying to make this work/duplicate what I have, here's where to start)

```
cp /path/to/drivers/* /usr/lib/wireless

tar -xzf ndiswrapper-0.8.tar.gz

cd ndiswrapper-0.8

make

make install

ndiswrapper -i /usr/lib/wireless/bcmwl5a.inf

added alias wlan0 ndiswrapper to /etc/modules.d/aliases

modules-update

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed ap any essid any (at this point, my router showed in iwconfig)

ifconfig wlan0 up (this is important and wasn't in the original instructions)

dhcpcd wlan0 (which took a very long time)
```

At this point, ifconfig showed I had picked up an ip address. pinging my router worked, but slowly, as did pinging internet servers. emerge sync found servers, but didn't seem to do much after printing the don't sync more than once a day message.

I then tried to bring up wlan0 automatically on reboot by:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth1 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

adding the line iface_wlan0="dhcp" to /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update net.wlan0 default
```

This not only didn't work (it just sat for a long time at brining up wlan0 and then failed), I couldn't successfully make it work at all again until I undid the last set of things and rebooted.

----------

## atrader42

Alright....here's one I've never heard of: it transfers at a decent speed as long as a key is being pressed. Anyone ever run into anything like this? I don't think gluing down a key is a good way to go about this....

----------

## layyze

atrader,

  I just read about the problem of the slow connection except when holding down a key on the ndiswrapper mailing list.  I haven't experienced it, and it doesn't make a lick of sense to me.

  Have you tried to connect using another access point?  See what happens if you wander down to the local coffee place and try to pull an IP address.  I have noticed that I can connect to some brands of access points better than others.

----------

## atrader42

I have a possible lead here. Can you please tell me what options you pass to the kernel on boot, if you have any USB devices, what they are and where they're attached and the output of cat /proc/interrupts? Thanks.

----------

## possumjc

atrader42:

Here is that info from my m6809..

kernel options:  kernel /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda2 psmouse.proto=imps

USB devices: USB mouse plugged into the back ports (As an aside.. I am having a lot of trouble with USB since upgrading to kernel 2.6.7. The entire USB bus stops responding and I have to reboot to get it back.)

/proc/interrupts:

   CPU0       

  0:    2414974    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:       1582    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  8:          2    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

 10:      15193   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:         92    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:       8830    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         32    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 17:          1   IO-APIC-level  yenta

 18:     140791   IO-APIC-level  ndiswrapper

 21:      81742   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd

 22:          0   IO-APIC-level  VIA8233

NMI:          0 

LOC:    2414994 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

I hope that this helps out.

Regards,

Joel

----------

## atrader42

possumjc, that does help, although I think I still need a little more information to figure out what's going on (assuming that your connection is not slow). Can you tell me what you have for your power management options in the kernel? Also, is that just gentoo-dev-sources or some patch to 2.6.7?

What it looks like is going on is that there's an IRQ conflict between ndiswrapper and that usb port. My /proc/interrupts looks like:

Cpu0

0: 279180 XT-PIC timer

1: 8 XT-PIC i8042

2: 0 XT-PIC cascade

8: 2 XT-PIC rtc

9: 881 XT-PIC uhci_hcd, ndiswrapper

10: 21046746 XT-PIC ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd, ohci1394, VIA8233

11: 1 XT-PIC uhci_hcd, yenta

12: 43 XT-PIC i8042

14: 1842 XT-PIC ide0

15: 18 XT-PIC ide1

NMI: 0

ERR: 35

----------

## possumjc

It seems that you don't have APIC enabled in your kernel. There were some issues with the m680x and APIC originally. It seems to work fine for me now in the 2.6.7 vanilla kernel. Here are the kernel options that I used for APIC and power saving (ACPI):

```

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

```

I hope that this helps.

Regards,

Joel

----------

## atrader42

Thank you all for your help. Here's what it took to get it working perfectly:

A full removal as detailed earlier in this thread.

Kernel 2.6.7 (I used gentoo-dev-sources, which gave me 2.6.7-gentoo-r4. 2.6.7-mm1 has some weird problems, so I'd advise against that)

Include ACPI in the kernel under power management (yeah, the one that used to make things crash now makes things better)

Include APIC in the kernel under processor type and features.

If you had pci=noacpi and noapic in your grub.conf, take them out.

Install as per layyze's instructions. PM me if you need more help.

----------

## stuuf

One small but sort of large problem...

M6809 - I compiled and booted gentoo dev sources 2.6.7 r6, got ndiswrapper 0.8 off sourceforge, make; make install, copied driver off restore DVD, ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf, aliased wlan0, modules-update, emerge wireless tools, modprobe, no problems yet. Now when I run iwconfig to set SSID, etc is says

```
wlan0: no wireless extensions
```

Am I missing something?

----------

## watersb

M6809? 64-bit?

I thought that was an 8-bit machine...

EDIT:

Oh. Never mind...

----------

## watersb

M6809? 64-bit?

I thought that was an 8-bit machine...

 :Razz: 

Kids these days... complaining they can't get their Athlon XP laptops to work! Sonny, when I was YOUR age, we replaced the Microsoft Basic OS on our MC6809 machines with OS9! And we LIKED it!Last edited by watersb on Fri Jun 25, 2004 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## layyze

watersb:

 *Quote:*   

> M6809? 64-bit?
> 
> I thought that was an 8-bit machine...

 

It was.  This isn't the same machine.

stuuf:

 *Quote:*   

> I compiled and booted gentoo dev sources 2.6.7 r6, got ndiswrapper 0.8 off sourceforge, make; make install, copied driver off restore DVD, ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf, aliased wlan0, modules-update, emerge wireless tools, modprobe, no problems yet. Now when I run iwconfig to set SSID, etc is says 

 

Okay, there are a few things that I neglected to mention that I assumed to already be set up and installed.

  Configure your gentoo kernel however you like it (menuconfig, xconfig, etc.).  Now go to device drivers -> networking support -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) and check "Wireless LAN Drivers (non-hamradio) and Wireless extensions." (or set CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y and CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y in the .config).

  Now recompile, install, and reboot with the new kernel that contains wireless extensions.  Once you have everything rebooted, make sure that you "emerge wireless-tools."

  Now try to set up the card again.

Good Luck!

----------

## vicaya

I don't need 3d accel, I can swap the wireless card with the old orinoco gold in my old laptop.  But I do need native 1280x800 resolution.

Doesn't seem to be able to get a fb driver to do 1280x800. 

Hints please? TIA.

----------

## atrader42

I can't make any promises, but you could try this thread. I haven't tried it on my M6805, and I've never run it in 64 bit mode, but it's probably worth a shot.

----------

## layyze

vicaya,

Does it need to be a framebuffer driver?  

An Alternative:

The radeon drivers for Xorg and X11 work fine in 64-bit mode if you don't need 3D support.

  Anyway, I haven't tried to do framebuffer on the laptop, but I'll give it a shot and see if I can help.

----------

## stuuf

OK, I have most stuff working, but a few devices are giving me problems

Sound: I built the kernel with ALSA and via82xx driver compiled in, sound does play, but it is extremely slow and therefore very useless. Same results with XMMS mp3 playback and gnome sound events. How can I make it play at a normal speed and not use so muh cpu power?

USB is having some problems. My RF mouse receiver and smartmedia drive work fine if connected directly to the machine (both are low speed/1.1). However when in plug in a usb 2 hub or activate the onboard card reader with a multimedia card, things stop accepting addresses, and eventually the entire usb system will fail (already connected devices work, but new connects are no longer recognized) A few "control timeout on ep0out" lines show up in dmesg, then it just dies. What's going on? Is there a problem with usb 2.0 (ehci), should i disable it and just use uhci?

----------

## layyze

It has just come to my attention that the m6805/7/9 have a defect where they crack, usually behind the left screen hinge, due to stress.  It appears to be mostly cosmetic, but could spread and definitely devalues the laptop.  MANY other owners report the exact same crack.  I am going to try to send my to emachines for warranty repair.  This sucks, but hey the laptop is great.

  Also, emachines has appeared to have released a new member of the m68xx series!  The m6810 is listed, but not yet for sale.  It appears to be no different from the m6809 other than it having a 60 gig drive (possibly 7200 rpm?) and a combo drive instead of a DVD burner.  One plus is that it is cheaper than the m6809.  However, aside from processor speed, it appears to be more like an m6805 than an m6809.

----------

## colinb18

Hello, thanks for starting this thread this is great information. I myself just got a M6810 and it iss really nice. However some of this information I am reading is a bit concerning. Let me try to sum this up as I understand it: The wireless is not working at all on 64-bit, and you can't have 3d support on the 64-bit?

This kind of is a downer as I was looking forward to really utilizing the 64-bit. Any clarification would be much appreciated.

----------

## colinb18

Ok so after more browsing I have found out that 64-bit radeon and broadcom drivers are probably a good ways off. So my question is this: what gentoo package do I get? the amd64 or the x86? Sorry for seeming so new but I have never dealt with 64-bit before. Thanks in advance... again.  :Wink: 

----------

## layyze

colinb18:

  It may be too late, but you want the x86 unless you don't want to use the builtin wireless or the ati 3d.

  The ati 64-bit radeon drivers have been released for windows so *hopefully* they will be released for linux soon.  Ndiswrapper can be compiled in 64-bit mode, but there are not any Broadcom 64-bit wireless drivers yet.  I have a feeling that Broadcom will be forced to release them soon, as more and more computers are released with 64-bit processors.

  Depending on your needs you could also try FreeBSD.  I hear that Project Evil allows you to run the Broadcom wireless pretty well in 64-bit mode.

----------

## colinb18

Well while trying BSD might be fun, I just love gentoo so much.  :Smile:  I suppose I will try x86 but as I have been, I can't even get it to recognize my ethernet. (Not sure what is a repeat here, posted this a few times). In x86, no matter what I trynoacpi, modprobe via-rhine, etc., the Ethernet nic simply isn't able to ping my router or anything else.  However, in amd64 livecd, it works fine. I really don't understand why. So I tried to (following some advice) boot into amd64 live and then do a stage3x86.. it worked until I tried to compile a kernel and I get a 32-bit error. Bleh. 

If anyone could help me on my Ethernet troubles in x86 I would very much appreciate it.

----------

## layyze

colinb:

  Did you try the emachines live CD?  I think that the combination of the emachines 64 bit live CD and 'pci=noacpi noapic etc..' will get you running that far.

----------

## colinb18

Well I have finally gotten most things to the point where, with some good kernel config, I can get everything I need running. I just am not comfortable with all the options needed in compiling a kernel.  Can anyone post their full kernel config? or maybe just the parts taht relate to: processor, dvd, touchpad, acpi apci, wireless, ethernet, etc. I seem to have gotten over excited in the removal or ieee1294 from the modules and I also seem to have neglected to add some. My lsmod returns only usbcore when I boot up.   :Shocked: 

But all things aside, I think I just need a solid configging of the kernel and I'll be good. Thank's for all the help both past and in advance.  :Smile: 

----------

## layyze

colinb:

I am using the 2.6.7 kernel with the love patches.  I am pretty sure that that the same config works with most later 2.6 (2.6.6 +) kernels regardless of patches.  I'd suggest the gentoo development kernel in the portage.

This config is set up to get the kernel working in the 32bit compatibility mode.  With this kernel I get everything on the laptop working (including wireless with ndiswrapper). 

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_SMBIOS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_BADRAM=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_AMD76X_PM is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LAYER7 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CHILDLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ACX100 is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=63

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_FS_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_USE_EFLUSH=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_COPY_ON_CAPTURE is not set

# CONFIG_REISER4_BADBLOCKS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# NeTraverse Win4Lin Support

#

# CONFIG_MKI is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_KGDB_MORE is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_QSORT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

----------

## Chuck Milam

 *layyze wrote:*   

> colinb:
> 
> This config is set up to get the kernel working in the 32bit compatibility mode.  With this kernel I get everything on the laptop working (including wireless with ndiswrapper). 
> 
> 

 

Forgive my n00bness, but this is my first venture into 64-bit Linux land.  On my m6809, when I do a uname -m, I get "x86_64."  So, this means I'm in 64bit mode, right?

Ok, so now, if I want to use ndiswrapper to get my built-in wireless to work, will I still use my 64bit system, but build some kind of compatibility layer to run the wireless driver under?

----------

## colinb18

Chuck, great to see more Kentuckians out there in an intellectual forum, really helps our image I think. (Lexington myself.)

But in relation to your question, I believe that for now, the ndiswrapper solution works only in a 32bit environment.

Layze: Thanks for the quick responses, I will be testing this out soon!

On a note to everyone, I e-mailed Broadcom asking about the status of their 64-bit wireless driver development, and they said that the drivers should be realeased to the partners this fall. So hopefully soon we can be in 64bit land completely!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## colinb18

Hrm. I basically used the same config as layze sent me, just to test and see if it works.  Compiled, modules_install, copied to /boot, rebooted. Booted up, ethernet works finally now  :Very Happy:  Thank you!

Edit: Note, I am using 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 (emerged gentoo-dev-sources)

I then proceeded to: ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5a, ( I recompiled ndiswrapper just in case), then I loaded it through ndiswrapper -i /usr/lib/wireless/bcmwl5a.inf, dmesg says:

```
ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device (MAC) using driver bcmwl5.sys.

```

I inlcluded bcmwl5.sys because I couldn't find a bcmwl5a.sys. Could this be my problem?

I change the channel on wlan0 to 6 so correspond with my router's settings.

I iwconfig mode Managed ap any essid any and iwlist scan.

No scan results for wlan0.  :Sad:   What have I done wrong?

----------

## Chuck Milam

 *colinb18 wrote:*   

> But in relation to your question, I believe that for now, the ndiswrapper solution works only in a 32bit environment.
> 
> ...
> 
> On a note to everyone, I e-mailed Broadcom asking about the status of their 64-bit wireless driver development, and they said that the drivers should be realeased to the partners this fall. So hopefully soon we can be in 64bit land completely! 

 

In the meantime, what are you guys using for wireless in 64-bit mode?  I'm leaning toward getting an Orinoco PCMCIA card or perhaps even one of those USB sticks like this one from Linksys: http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=33&scid=36&prid=519

Thoughts?

----------

## layyze

colin:

  Sorry for the late reply, I've been moving and haven't had a net connection for a few days.  In order to get the Broadcom wireless working you need to do "ndiswrapper -i" on the bcmwl5.inf, not the .sys.  The inf will instruct ndiswrapper to use the correct .sys with *HOPEFULLY* the correct settings.  I have only had the wireless work with the bcmwl5 .inf and .sys from the eMachines CD that comes with the laptop and not from the four different Broadcom drivers on the ndiswrapper site.

  Possum and I gave a pretty thorough set up of ndiswrapper earlier in this thread.

Chuck:

  AFAIK, most of the 802.11b wireless cards (including the miniPCI, USB, and PCMCIA ones) work in 64 bit linux.  The only 802.11g chipset that works (again AFAIK) in 64 bit linux is the Atheros chipset which is available from a variety of vendors (certain D-Link, etc.).  There are tables that match card model to chipsets out there.  The Atheros driver is in the more recent 2.6 series kernels.

  See "sutherners" can be intelligent, too.  Possum and I are both from NC and we are both slightly brighter than the stereotype (*slightly*).

----------

## colinb18

Sorry for being unclear in my last post. My whole process was this:

```

ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5a

rmmod ndiswrapper

(in ndiswrapper install folder)

make clean

make

make install

ndiswrapper -i /usr/lib/wireless/bcmwl5a.inf

modules-update

modprobe ndiswrapper

```

No errors, but no emachines light and no connectivity.

dmesg looks like this:

```

ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device (MAC) using driver bcmwl5.sys. 

```

----------

## layyze

colin:

  What does it say if you do an ndiswrapper -l?

----------

## colinb18

```

ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a present

wireless

```

Not sure what that 'wireless' is doing there. :\

----------

## layyze

colin:

  Strange stuff, because it looks like it is working.  Does wlan0 appear in ifconfig and/or iwconfig?

   Also, double check that you wireless support turned on in the kernel (though it looks like you do).  

  And make sure that you turn on the wireless stuff in the BIOS.  I can't remember exactly what the setting is in the BIOS because I don't have my laptop in front of me right now, but I think that it has something to do with the wireless antenna.  The emachines light indicates whether or not the antenna is on, and I am pretty certain that you need to have a BIOS setting on in order to get it working.

----------

## layyze

It is official.  Due to two major releases for 64 bit linux in the past day (oddly enough on the same day), you can now go totally 64 bit on your emachines m68xx without any major problems.

Yesterday ATi released a 64 bit X driver, allowing you to finally have 3D acceleration with your Radeon M10 under X.

Also, yesterday ndiswrapper released a 64 bit compatible version of ndiswrapper, allowing you to finally be able to use your Broadcom 802.11g wireless card in 64 bit linux!

So after 7 months with a 64 bit laptop I can finally use nearly all of the features as intended!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chuck Milam

 *layyze wrote:*   

> So after 7 months with a 64 bit laptop I can finally use nearly all of the features as intended!  

 

w00t!  Now if I can just get these cracks on my hinges fixed.    :Sad: 

I have to admit, for a while there I was considering trading my m6809 in for a 32-bit downgrade.  Glad I stuck it out.  I'm eagerly awaiting the ebuilds.  

...Back to work, where I'm trying to get a Red Hat 9.0 installed on a SATA-only machine.  Fun.  On the bright side, I'm not working with Windows today...   

----------

## cag

I've had a working M6809 now for some time - all except the wireless.

Just curious,  did anyone get their wireless working in 64bit mode?  I gave

it try and am probably close but not all the way there.  I installed

ndiswrapper-1.0 then downloaded the driver,  got that  put into

ndiswrapper and modprobed.  Bingo - not a problem.  Then I

Fn-F2 to turn the little beast on and got a flashing e and my

system froze.  Fn-F2 again to turn it off and I'm back.

dmesg looks like 

ndiswrapper: driver netbc564 (,10/01/2002,3.70.17.5) added

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ndiswrapper: using irq 18

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:96:b4:e5:69 using driver netbc564

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

warning: many lost ticks.

Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts

rip NdisMSynchronizeWithInterrupt+0x53/0x70 [ndiswrapper]

The last line is the key.

Apparently ndiswrapper is  banging on the poor wireless like mad

and generating enough interrupts to halt the system.  I have kernel

2.6.9r14 installed but have an older kernel I might try.  Not sure if

this is a kernel problem , driver problem, or ndiswrapper problem.

Seems to me once I can Fn-F2 and get a solid e light - it should

be working.  If anyone has got that far I'd love to hear about it.

     chris

----------

## cag

One step further.  Its and IRQ problem.  Boot with acpi=noirq and when you

power on the wireless the light is solid and  the system is unfrozen.  Of course

you lose darn near everything else.  The worst being is you can't brighten

the screen and might boots up at the lowest possible level.

 Even so I did not get the wireless to see my router - still one step

at a time.

    chris

----------

## layyze

 *cag wrote:*   

> One step further.  Its and IRQ problem.  Boot with acpi=noirq and when you
> 
> power on the wireless the light is solid and  the system is unfrozen.  Of course
> 
> you lose darn near everything else.  The worst being is you can't brighten
> ...

 

OK, you should not have to use that boot option to get the wireless working.  Which boot options are you using?

I am using a 2.6.10 kernel, but I did get the wireless working in 64 bit with a 2.6.9 kernel so don't give up just yet.

Are you using ndiswrapper from portage or from sf.net?  Could you post a link to your kernel config?

I know that there were problems like these a while back with acpi, but they have been long since patched.

----------

## cag

Gl[/code]ad to know that it works

1.  Kernel is 2.6.9r14.  No boot options other than the pointer to root (root=/dev/hda3).  I only used the acpi=noirq

      as a test to see if that helped.

2.  Kernel configuration is:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-gentoo-r14

# Sun Feb 13 11:52:05 2005

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

 

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

 

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

 

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

 

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

 

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

 

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

 

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

 

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_UNORDERED_IO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

 

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

 

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

 

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

 

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

 

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

 

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

 

#

# Plug and Play support

#

 

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

 

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

 

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

 

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

 

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

 

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

 

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

 

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

 

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

 

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

 

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

 

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

 

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

 

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

 

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

 

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

 

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

 

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

 

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

 

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

 

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

 

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

 

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

 

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

 

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

 

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

 

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

 

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

 

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

# CONFIG_DSCC4 is not set

# CONFIG_LANMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_DLCI is not set

# CONFIG_SBNI is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

 

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

 

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

 

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

 

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

 

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

 

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

 

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

 

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

 

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

 

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

 

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

 

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

 

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

 

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

 

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

 

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

 

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

 

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

 

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

 

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

 

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

 

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

 

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

 

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

 

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL=m

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

 

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

 

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

 

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

 

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

 

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

 

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

 

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

 

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

 

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

 

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

 

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

 

#

# USB port drivers

#

 

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

 

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

 

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

 

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

 

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

 

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

 

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

 

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

 

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

 

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=m

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

 

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

 

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

 

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

 

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

 

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

```

   3.  I installed the portage version of ndiswrapper.

   4.  Driver is the braodcom netbc564 driver.

I hope is something stupid on my part and you can easily spot it.    Thanks in advance

     chris

----------

